# Trouble walking the puppy.



## Britneyewood (Feb 6, 2014)

We have a 9 week old Vizsla puppy, Sherman and I am having trouble getting him to go on walks.. Or even venture a few feet outside of our home. We only brought him home a week ago and the first few days he was great on lead. But now, we think he is too smart for his own good. We have woods with trails behind the house so we usually pick him up and walk him down to it. Even though we are a good distance down the hill from our house, he still knows where it is and refuses to walk past it either way on the trial. I am having to drag him or carry him. Obviously he is not getting much exercise this way so he is ridiculously wired and naughty the rest of the day, which makes for a very tired mom. Any thoughts? 

Naughty as he is, he sure is cute.


----------



## marathonman (Jan 15, 2013)

I don't think you'll need to worry right now. He's so young right now and his exploring instincts haven't kicked in yet. (Just you wait) As suggested, treat heavily and make it a fun experience for him. You may have to figure out other things to tire him out. (Crate games, find it, bully sticks)


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

Awwww he is adorable


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

What a cutie!

We walked Morris in the park for a couple of weeks, then he started dragging his heels when we took him out of the house and only relaxing when in the park. Then he started refusing to leave the drive.

On the advice of people on the forum, we stopped walking him from the house for a bit (lots of playing, training, and the occasional drive down to the park for a run around). I took him once a day and sat on our road with him curled up on my lap and gave him a biscuit every time a car went past, or there was an unusual noise, or there was someone walked past. The phase passed and he quickly started trying to drag us down the road to get to the park faster!


----------



## Britneyewood (Feb 6, 2014)

Thanks for all the advice! I think I'll try treats and training by the road. I'm not quite sure if he's just very scared or what. We live on an army post so there are million of dogs and cars around that he has to get used to eventually!


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

Yeh it could be a variety of things, but for Morris he just suddenly got nervous of traffic. Then it was only double deckers that bothered him, now (nearly 9 months old) he walks along main roads with his tail up high. It's a joy to see, as roads used to equal a little sad droopy tail.

I think it's just because the house is sheltered from the main road, and we always walk him in forests and moors so generally he doesn't come across loud traffic that often. We take him for an on leash walk through town every so often now just to keep him used to it.


----------



## wbavos (Oct 18, 2013)

He is cute!! You guys are ahead of us on leash walking as we didn't let our now 17 week old, Daisy, walk on a leash outside of our yard until this week! She was fully vaccinated last week & the vet said that the rabies vaccine would be fully effective in 2 weeks--we only waited a week as it's been long enough! We were worried about picking up something from the other dogs in the area (we live right on the greenbelt where all of the surrounding neighborhoods also walk their dogs). We also have lots of wildlife that frequent the area (deer, primarily). But honestly, 9 weeks is very early to get him to walk nicely on a leash! ;-) Handsome little boy you have! This is our Daisy!


----------

